
What are you building over the holidays? - lowglow
The holidays are here, and it&#x27;s the perfect time to dive into a project. So spill it. What are you building?
======
tjarratt
Working on a ruby gem that makes it easier to use software defined radios. My
goal is to let someone write a police scanner in 10 lines of ruby.

[https://github.com/tjarratt/turtleshell](https://github.com/tjarratt/turtleshell)

~~~
lowglow
Would you be willing to give a talk about this at a future SFHN (San Francisco
Hacker News) event?
([https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn/))

------
younata
Been playing with iBeacons today:
[https://github.com/younata/Apartment](https://github.com/younata/Apartment)

Other than that, more work on my flight simulator:
[http://younata.com/](http://younata.com/)

~~~
lowglow
How have you been finding iBeacons?

~~~
younata
assuming by "finding" you mean liking.

The api makes it very easy to use. I would like to get a generic beacon I can
just slap on my door and forget about for 6 months or so, rather my current
hack of using another one of my idevices to play with this.

As it is, I'll probably just get a raspi with a bluetooth le dongle, and use
that (when my phone gets really close to the door, it unlocks the door, is the
thought).

------
CJefferson
Up until today, Christmas dinner for 9. Now I'm planning on working on some
Turkey sandwiches.

------
RossM
I'm attempting to write shoddy, lazy code that creates a working prototype. I
have a stack of ideas that are really quite small applications, however I keep
trying to build them 'properly', as an API-first client-side application,
which ends up with these projects never getting finished.

Just finished the first prototype - a don't-break-the-chain app in a single
PHP file (embedded HTML, the horror). It's liberating!

------
babby
NodeJS article/blog module. Think Ghost.js but more in the form of a module
(not _only_ a "package/platform"). I'm really just building it for somewhat
selfish reasons; be a portfolio piece, run a portfolio, to speed up a high-
traffic blog and to experiment with ways of creating content more efficiently
for users (Such as built in infrastructure for adding article templating + web
scraping + markdown for text bodies and comments etc.).

Ideally I'd love for there to be a way to explicitly modify database
structure, easily and predictably, and have it all just work in several SQL
dialects, so that you could meld the engine and the admin interface etc. to
any project whether it's a blog or not. I feel like most of these bloggy
engines make database structure either invisible or too difficult to
understand and minipulate.

Definitely want to open source it proper, build it to be extendable etc. Don't
care about competing with anything else, just want to be another option out
there. Nothing all that special but maybe my use-cases will create something
that fills a niche.

------
dantle
Wrote an app[1] to help Windows tablet users operate push-to-talk apps (like
Ventrilo, Mumble, or TeamSpeak) without external hardware.

My first time playing with old Win32 GUI stuff, and my first blog entry!

[1] [http://blog.dantler.us/2013/12/23/using-push-to-talk-
ventril...](http://blog.dantler.us/2013/12/23/using-push-to-talk-ventrilo/)

------
pepicon
I just switched to Android from iOs and missed a lot PlainText. It lets you
edit any txt sitting in your dropbox (tasks.txt?), with a very smooth sync -
you don't have to touch anything to save your edits or to get the latest
version from the cloud. Simple and fast, my kind of tool.

I searched a lot and gave Google Keep a chance, but it has no API so I can't
write on it through Alfred or Terminal. Also the sync is crazy as sometimes
takes MINUTES to an updated file appear on my mobile. The dropbox app is not
good for my needs too because it requires too many steps to see the updated
file - when I start it and the file is already open I need to go back to the
files list and get back to the file so it can refresh.

So I decided to build it.

My surprise was that dropbox supplies the entire code for an app with its API
(Notes Example) that's very, very, very similar to PlainText! Two days using
and nothing seems to be missing or not functioning well. So no coding, just
compiling ;-)

------
CisSovereign
Using the extra time to finish up an initial version of
[http://www.flatdoc.com/](http://www.flatdoc.com/).

Other than that, working on an a bitcoin price comparison site for bitcoin to
track your different coin balances and at which prices you bought and sold
(pure for fun)

~~~
lowglow
I just signed up for flatdoc! Interested in the arbitrage opportunities your
bitcoin site might be able to provide. :)

------
madsushi
I'm taking it easy and just rebuilding by Linode with 64-bit Ubuntu (instead
of the 32-bit Ubuntu I picked years ago) so I can try out HHVM. HHVM seems
interesting, but there's no 32-bit build, so I need to document and migrate to
a new server instance.

------
3stripe
Love bikes? You might like this...

I'm planning to extend my MVP at
[http://my.cyclelove.net/](http://my.cyclelove.net/) to include physical
products, printed with a customised graphic of your bike.

Eg [http://my.cyclelove.net/deluxe/](http://my.cyclelove.net/deluxe/) but with
your bike logo printed to order on a tshirt, iPhone cover, stickers etc.

Currently researching possible suppliers including the likes of
[https://www.shirts.io](https://www.shirts.io) and
[http://www.stickermule.com/](http://www.stickermule.com/) (no API?)

~~~
3stripe
PS. If you're US-based and would like to be a beta tester email me via
[http://www.cyclelove.net/contact/](http://www.cyclelove.net/contact/)

(1) Send me a photo of your bike (2) I will immortalise it as a myCycleLove
logo (3) Your myCycleLove will then be printed to a t-shirt of your choosing
and mailed to you

------
ttty
Anti-gravity tower 2D defense game (3 days) for browser (Javascript):

\- Build hanging towers (where you want, really);

\- Enemies can destroy your towers;

\- You can move object freely in the world by dragging it;

\- You can upgrade your towers (interface built with backbone + bootstrap)

\- The damage is calculated with the force of impact of the bullet (in next
version you can change the bullet type: slowing action, mines/explosions...).

\- You can build crates (will be named crap in next version)

Play now here in browser (no download, ~600KB):
[https://webdesignporto.com/](https://webdesignporto.com/)

------
koenbok
Framer 3 with cleaner code and rewritten animation backend so we can play
around with more physics effects in ui prototypes.

[http://www.framerjs.com](http://www.framerjs.com)

------
jfi
Working on two chrome extensions! I've been putting some polish on one that
enables you to mute people on Twitter
([https://github.com/jeffreyiacono/penalty-
blox](https://github.com/jeffreyiacono/penalty-blox)). The other is not yet
published (soon though) and lets you send tabs from your comp to your friend's
comp. It's been pretty neat to be browsing around and have a new tab pop up
that was sent from my friend who is using the extension too.

------
NicoJuicy
A club management web application... Not a dance club, but more like a sport
club. It can also be used for events and logging revenue, guests, ... and
generate some reports (graphs or PDF) arround it. The good thing will be the
checkin process, i thought hard on minimizing the input form... Creating it
was less of a hassle :P

First release will be in dutch (had some prospects before i build it), but
everything is ready for localisation :)

------
fatback
A RaspberryPi/PiFace-based Trivia game

[https://github.com/SandyWalsh/trivia-
box/tree/master/pi](https://github.com/SandyWalsh/trivia-box/tree/master/pi)

[https://twitter.com/TheSandyWalsh/status/415600847184465920/...](https://twitter.com/TheSandyWalsh/status/415600847184465920/photo/1)

------
aaronbrethorst
Building a proper github issues app for iOS that'll allow me to filter and
sort open bugs in my projects.

I'm planning on releasing the source under some sort of OSS license and
eventually releasing the app for free on the App Store. Follow me on twitter
if you want to learn when it's released in either capacity.

------
zebra
Project crystallizer in the form of nested tree todo with drag-n-drop and
other bells and whistles.

Its goal is to help you when you project grows and you can't contain it in
your head anymore. The ordinary todos didn't worked for me when the projects
became brain suckers if you know what I mean.

(edit: added description)

------
japhyr
I'm continuing to work on
[http://introtopython.org](http://introtopython.org), an open resource for
people interested in teaching and learning Python.

I unwrapped my first good set of headphones in years this morning, so spending
some time coding is even more enjoyable.

~~~
lowglow
can I link to this on techendo? We're going to start building out our learning
services and links.

~~~
japhyr
Certainly! If you have any questions I'm happy to answer them, and email is in
my profile.

------
kosmetika
I was building these days ngDialog.js -
[http://likeastore.github.io/ngDialog/](http://likeastore.github.io/ngDialog/)
provider and directive for easy modal dialogs for Angular.js applications! No
jQuery or any dependency needed, check it out!

------
stelabouras
We have been building Horizon, a universal iOS app that brings an end to
vertical videos, allowing users to always shoot horizontally. It is set to be
released in the following days!

[http://evilwindowdog.com/horizon](http://evilwindowdog.com/horizon)

~~~
zebra
But this will bring the resolution down, right?

~~~
stelabouras
The resulting video can still be up to 1080p but it will be a portion of the
original, depending on which mode the user will choose. The app supports both
fixed & dynamic frame modes. The dynamic one will adjust the frame based on
the device's rotation (much like the interactive demo you can see on our
website) :)

------
bradleyland
Lego Fallingwater. Slowly. It's a great break from computing.

[http://architecture.lego.com/en-
us/products/architect/fallin...](http://architecture.lego.com/en-
us/products/architect/fallingwater/)

------
w001y
I'm building a dashboard interface for a REST API I built allowing folks to
work game mechanics into their apps or processes for really cheap -
[https://gamify.ws](https://gamify.ws)

------
aboodman
Been working on Camlistore: [http://camlistore.org/](http://camlistore.org/)

It's still quite early, but it's starting to look a little like something that
might be useful someday.

------
Concours
I'm working on [http://www.feedsapi.com](http://www.feedsapi.com) and on a
small side-project for the Hacker News crowd, I hope to have it ready today
for review.

------
r3nd
Learning to fly my self built and coded arduino/nodejs quadcopter drone.
[https://github.com/fluentart/drone2](https://github.com/fluentart/drone2)

------
pentium10
Adding some enhancements to Beanstalk Console
[https://github.com/ptrofimov/beanstalk_console/](https://github.com/ptrofimov/beanstalk_console/)

------
jozan
I'm learning Meteor and building a recipe site with it. So far basic features
are covered and I'll continue working on UI and more advanced features in the
following days.

------
Isofarro
Building a website that can help manage/organise/monitor private link
networks, or be a dashboard/admin for multiple websites hosted on a variety of
web hosts.

------
ashokvarma2
I'm working on a highly requested feature at
[http://reportgarden.com](http://reportgarden.com) for templates and automatic
reports

------
pouzy
Rebuilding www.friendsvite.com with AngularJS instead of crappy Jquery. But
I'll only work on it in the plane though, without a web connection. Makes it
spicy.

------
manume
Yesterday I released Ruby Docs - Fast and searchable Ruby and Rails docs
[http://ruby-docs.org/](http://ruby-docs.org/)

~~~
jalcine
Why not split this into sub modules? Like letting Rails have its own portion
so that you can add in this like Sinatra, Nokogiri and the likes?

~~~
manume
I don't fully understand... are you talking about Git submodules? Or just
allowing to generate the docs for any Ruby project? The latter is already high
up on the feature list... :) (feel free to reply in the Disqus comments on
ruby-docs.org, I don't check the comments on HN very often)

------
wsieroci
Adding some improvements to my project (keyword research tool for Google):
[http://metrics11.com](http://metrics11.com)

------
albumedia
Currently working on [http://ultralighthq.com](http://ultralighthq.com) \-
basically an aircraft marketplace.

------
defied
Writing a NodeJS daemon to better manage VM spawning at
[http://testingbot.com](http://testingbot.com)

------
lowglow
I'm working on extension services for
[http://techendo.co/](http://techendo.co/)

~~~
CisSovereign
What's it going to entail?

~~~
lowglow
Working on extending tribes into a service people can use around the world to
help entrepreneurs and projects in their area.

------
mpweiher
Native code generation for Objective-Smalltalk
[http://objective.st](http://objective.st)

------
harpb
BiteRant mobile app - for leaving tips on menu entries of a restaurant.
Working on figuring out the Android and JSON mashup.

------
jzellis
Writing a book about tech and innovation in East Africa. Just got back from a
month-long research trip to Kenya and Uganda.

------
krapp
-Wordpress plugin to display stuff from Github

-Threaded outbound link aggregator

-Brochure site for somebody

-Lots and lots of "Hello World" tutorials for Android

------
aes
A human-friendly JSON-like serialization format.

Time permitting, a simple bitcoin gambling site.

Time permitting, a really easy way to do microdonations.

------
Slix
I'm going to work on a college grade tracker web app because I'm a student and
spreadsheets are annoying.

------
abeiz
Trying to get my poker app to beta [https://bitflop.me](https://bitflop.me)

------
awjr
Building resistance to a flu variant. :(

------
alexanderb
Adding new features to [https://likeastore.com](https://likeastore.com)

------
droidoverwifi
Building [http://droidoverwifi.com](http://droidoverwifi.com) free app

~~~
lazyfunctor
Wow, I really wanted something like this. Thanks. Gave it a try, looks like it
crashes whenever I try to upload a file.

------
rb2nxt
virtual machine image to run the nextcoin wallet in an isolated environment.
Currently for virtualbox, looking at delivering a live CD.
[http://nextcoinbox.github.io/nextcoinbox/](http://nextcoinbox.github.io/nextcoinbox/)

------
js7
A social site.. if I ever get a chance. Really busy with family, friends, good
food and good drink!

------
droidoverwifi
Building [http://droidoverwifi.com](http://droidoverwifi.com)

------
collyw
Nothing. My keyboard keeps playing up. Responding to HN posts is frustrating
enough.

------
pedalpete
Building an IDE, hopefully more integrated to the way we actually work.

------
droope
bulding some feautures into mitmproxy!

[http://github.com/mitmproxy/mitmproxy](http://github.com/mitmproxy/mitmproxy)

------
Zuph
Building a toaster oven reflow soldering controller.

------
jalcine
Finishing up a MVP at 4:30 AM EST. No biggie.

------
shayanbahal
Instagram Python-Django API

------
notastartup
working on an automatic data extraction API
[http://scrape.it](http://scrape.it)

------
ocfx
I'm building my trophy collection on AC4

